# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Oso de agua.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tarde compañeros esta vez subo un osito de agua como se denominan a los tardigrados, este nombre de osos se refiere a su forma y sus parecidos movimientos.

Este en particular fué recogido en una muestra de rivera del Hueznar.







Seguirá...

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (27-mar-2017),Jonasino (26-mar-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros subo un vídeo para que se pueda ver los movimientos de este microorganismo.
Ha levantado la curiosidad de los científicos por su resistencia pudiendo sobrevivir desde 0 a 150 grados centígrados o incluso a viajado al espacio pudiéndose reproducir sin problema. 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (28-mar-2017),perdiguera (27-mar-2017)

----------

